# "PMA Database ... fehlerhaft"?



## preko (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich habe bereits das Forum durchsucht.  Habe aber nichts nir verständliches gefunden.

Also meine Frage:

ich habe MySQL 4.0.21-nt auf einem Win 2003er Standardserver laufen mit PHP4 und phpMyAdmin 2.6.0-pl1.

Das Intranet läuft hier über mysql und als "Verwaltungstool" für die Datenbanken nutze ich halt phpMyAdmin. Klappt alles wunderbar, nur das ich in phpMyAdmin die Fehlermeldung eingeblendet habe: 


> Die zusätzlichen Funktionen für verknüpfte Tabellen wurden
> automatisch deaktiviert. Klicken Sie hier um herauszufinden
> warum.


Wenn ich auf den Link klicke erscheint folgende Meldung:


> Server: localhost   Datenbank: intranet
> PMA Database ... fehlerhaft[ Dokumentation ]
> Allgemeine Verknüpfungsfunktionen Deaktiviert


Ist es nun so, dass ich keine übergreifenden Abfragen/Queries über zwei oder mehrere Tabellen machen kann, oder was genau ist diese PMA Database (Die User hier haben grundsätzlich nur "SELECT" Befugnisse)? Es gibt ausser mir niemanden, der auf mysql zugreifen kann. Muß ich nun wirklich einen "Controluser" (was auch immer der Sinn davon sein mag) einrichten, oder kann es mir jemand Idiotensicher erklären?   

Danke Euch im voraus und

beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Mikey (18. Oktober 2004)

Hm, wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich bei mir die Fehlermeldung in der config.inc.php unterdrückt:


```
$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning'] = ! FALSE;
```
 
Alle Datenbanken, Tabellenverknüpfungen usw. funktionieren einwandfrei. Ist ein phpMyAdmin Feature was außerhalb dieser Umgebung keinen Effekt hat.

RTFM: 


> For a whole set of new features (bookmarks, comments, SQL-history, PDF-generation, field contents transformation, etc.) you need to create a set of special tables. Those tables can be located in your own database, or in a central database for a multi-user installation (this database would then be accessed by the controluser, so no other user should have rights to it).


Wobei mich auch mal interessieren würde, ob das irgendjemand schonmal eingesetzt hat?

Micha


----------



## preko (18. Oktober 2004)

@ Mikey:

Habe das Manual gelesen.   

Allerdings bin ich daraus auch nicht gerade schlau geworden mit den "vielfältigen" Möglichkeiten für die man spezielle Tabellen einrichten soll.

Außerdem habe ich die PDF Erstellung mit dem Freewaretool FPDF realisiert.


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Mikey (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Preko,um's ehrlich zu sagen, habe ich den sittlichen Nährwert auch nciht so recht verstanden, was es mir bringen soll....

Zumal noch dazu kommt, dass ich es zwar in meiner lokalen Entwicklungsumbegung nutzen könnte, aber dann auf den unterscheidlichen Provider-Konfigurationen (wenn überhaupt) nur ältere PMA-Versionen vorliegen habe (und ich eigentlich nicht auf jedem Kundenserver erst mal zig MB neustes PMA einspielen möchte).

Und da sich bisher auch noch keiner in diese Diskussion eingemischt habe, werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass nicht allzuviele die "verknüpften Tabellen" nutzen !

Also belassen wir's wohl dabei und unterdrücken den "Fehlt"-Hinweis in der config.



> Ist es nun so, dass ich keine übergreifenden Abfragen/Queries über zwei oder mehrere Tabellen machen kann, oder was genau ist diese PMA Database


Hat sich damit wohl beantwortet - für Deine eigenen Querys brauchst Du diese PMA-Verknüpfungen jedenfalls nicht....

Viel Spaß dabei ;->
Micha

PS: Danke für den Tipp zu FPDF - scheint mir ja ganz brauchbar (bookmarked...)


----------

